# Need ID



## Navaros (Oct 6, 2004)

I've wanted to find something like this for a long time. This morning I went outside and found one dead outside my front door. It is some type of mygalomorph. I thought the only mygalomorph spiders in NJ were Sphodros niger. This spider looks more like Sphodros rufipes however. I can't find a species for it but it is about 1/2" with huge fangs for its size, its 2 front pairs of legs are red, back legs are orange. Its body is a dark red color and its abdomen is an off white color. Does anyone have any idea what genus/species this is? I have got to find some live ones.


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you have any pics? That doesn't fit any of the descriptions of US pursewebs. If you have it preserved i would head to a university to get it checked out (or mail it to me  :} ). 

Bobby


----------



## USMuscle9403 (Dec 4, 2004)

<Poopies>, I coulda told you the scientific name of this guy yesterday but now it escapes me! I know it's a male purseweb though, and the species that has that colorful of a male is a fairly uncommon species isn't it Cerberus?


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 4, 2004)

Sphodros rufipes and S. fitchi are the only ones with the bright red legs. S. atlanticus only has red and orange metatarsi and tarsi. All of those have the black abdomens too. Those dont fit with his desciption. I would really love to see a pic of this guy.

Bobby


----------



## xanadu1015 (Dec 4, 2004)

That reminds me of the spider I found in my garage when I was cleaning it out a couple months ago. I'm in Southern New Jersey in case you are wondering. See if you can try to get pictures, it makes an id easier.



Laura


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 5, 2004)

Pics would be awesome. I'm really curious as to what this is. Did it look similar to this guy?  dysdera crocata It is the only spider that I can think of that fits the description Navaros gave. It is easy to mistake this spider for a mygalomorph, especially a male purseweb, owing to its bright red legs and huge chelicerae.

Bobby


----------



## USMuscle9403 (Dec 5, 2004)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Pics would be awesome. I'm really curious as to what this is. Did it look similar to this guy?  dysdera crocata It is the only spider that I can think of that fits the description Navaros gave. It is easy to mistake this spider for a mygalomorph, especially a male purseweb, owing to its bright red legs and huge chelicerae.
> 
> Bobby


Those are cool true spiders, mean as <POOP>! Intimidating as hell too. Somewhat common under rotten wood when collecting in southern Missouri. We have one around here, but it's chelicera are nowhere near as large/protruding/intimidating. EXACT same colors though, same aggression and taxonomically they look very similar to the _D. crocata_


----------

